# A Charlie Brown Christmas



## Peanuts (Dec 22, 2005)

Thought I would try my hand at a few holiday pictures, as well as post a little "Merry Christmas to TPF"note. 
I am so grateful that I found this forum with wonderful people who are so willing to give suggestions, critiques, and encouragement in general. Thanks everyone! 

Now for the pictures. As you can see from my username, I rather like _Peanuts_ so yesturday I tried some long exposures to obtain the 'star' effect. Worked, meh, fine, the white balance is off a tidge bit (Okay. little bit more than a tidge  ) In addition, I will put on the more traditional Christmas shots. I put this thread into snapshots mostly because I have now seen what I need to improve on such as 
A. Use a real tree. Fake tree needles aren't visually appealing
B. It is much easier to clean off the bulb before taken the photo, as opposed to trying to clone all of the specks off of it when processing the photo. 

Enjoy.

The Gang






Schroeder





Woodstock Reindeers





Marcie


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 22, 2005)

cute!  I love peanuts!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 23, 2005)

This is a somewhat different Christmas tree decoration than you would normally find here!  Very nice.
Do there happen to be any close-ups of Snoopy? Maybe? My daughter loves Snoopy!
Or Lucy, for that matter? 

And I like the outcome of your little experiment here very much !!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 23, 2005)

Snoopy is sweet  Do you have him there?


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 23, 2005)

i think you should have posted this in general gallery....i think these are wonderful !!!   what a great tree.....

my son, knot fan, is such a snoop expert....he has almost everything snoopy...

i have to show him this.... 

way to go peanuts...!!or as charlie brown would say " aaaauuuggghhhhh"


----------



## Chiller (Dec 23, 2005)

Cool shot Peanuts.   Love the tree, and the theme.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 23, 2005)

I love peanuts! (not just you.  )

in fact... I just got a book of their comic strips at the bookstore. (a christmas present to my little bro.)


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 
I do have a snoopy shot, I wasn't exactlly happy with the composition, but I will post it just for you guys .  I didn't quite get through every character on the tree, so when I do that, I will 'awake' this thread and post some more.  Once again, thanks everyone and I hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 23, 2005)

ohhh the last pic is thebest  how sweet


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 23, 2005)

Schroeder was always my favorite... he reminds me of me.


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 23, 2005)

Speaking of Schroeder. Here are some holiday pictures of my 2 year old mini schnauzer named Schroeder which were taken just a few hours ago. I think these pictures fit the title rather well.

1. Schroeder's profile (not to fond of the close cropping :S whoops)





2. Again.. not wonderful with composition but a sweet picture nonetheless)





3.





4. My apologies for the poor photoshopping. This is his newest trick. "Pray"





5. Another poor photoshop, but.. 





No he doesn't wear sweaters or bowties most of the time.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 23, 2005)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> No he doesn't wear sweaters or bowties most of the time.


no?
That's strange... I thought he would.


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 23, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> no?
> That's strange... I thought he would.


 
Hmmm.. well.. Schroeder the Schnauzer's attire usually consists of only his collar, I can't be certain about the cartoon character though.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 23, 2005)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. well.. Schroeder the Schnauzer's attire usually consists of only his collar, I can't be certain about the cartoon character though.


Well, I don't think the comic "Schroeder" wears only a collar... so it must be the dog.... :lmao:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2005)

beautiful pics, Peanuts! (so it's Brittany, eh? beautiful name, too)
Puts me right into xmas spirit!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 23, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> beautiful pics, Peanuts! (so it's Brittany, eh? beautiful name, too)
> Puts me right into xmas spirit!!!! :thumbsup:


 
Thanks Alexandra

Re the name: Oh yes.. parents were very unique and chose the 3rd most common name of that year. Whoot! :er:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2005)

heh, mine just gave me the longest they could find... lucky they ended up removing my second one (elizabeth)


----------



## bethany138 (Dec 23, 2005)

love love love the gold krima ball!!!  fabulouse! loll.. yeah.;


----------



## Knot Fan (Dec 23, 2005)

This is the christmas tree i need... really like the shots


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 23, 2005)

sweet shots Peanuts!  it's cool to see such a great fan to a cool cartoon.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 12, 2006)

A little late, but great stuff in this thread Brit. =)


----------

